# Post office



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

So the Baytril I ordered from the states finally arrived. Sadly someone along the way decided to open the vial; then only screw it back on part way. The result was a soaked bottle with about 20% of the contents leaked out. It destroyed the label on the bottle. I am so mad!!
These idiots are paid 3 times what they are worth and they can't even rescrew a cap back on a bottle.


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

Mmm, I know how you feel with ordering stuff offline. I ordered a pack of cat revolution back in November, still haven't gotten it. And people wonder why I don't order crap offline. Are you going to try to get your money back? Surely, they'll at least re-order it for you, if not give you your money back. It's their fault anyway.


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

Sadly, the Post Office states that it's not responsible for anything that happens to your package. My ex had a bunch of guitar picks in a giant envelopes (they were custom made), and when the envelope got there, that was all that was left. Somehow the envelope had ripped, and the hundreds of guitar picks that he had custom made had fallen out. He called USPS, and they said, basically, "not our problem".


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I'm so sorry about your poor experience, but I have to warn you that this is a family forum and we must watch our language. Even censored, offending language will be removed.

That said (I know you are in Canada), here in the US, our USPS system has $50 worth of insurance built into the Priority Mail system. We can report losses due to shipping.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

DustyRat said:


> So the Baytril I ordered from the states finally arrived. Sadly someone along the way decided to open the vial; then only screw it back on part way. The result was a soaked bottle with about 20% of the contents leaked out. It destroyed the label on the bottle. I am so mad!!
> These idiots are paid 3 times what they are worth and they can't even rescrew a cap back on a bottle.


When sending or receiving a package. It's always best to insist on insurance. It seems the insured packages always arrive safely and on time.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

I am sure the issue did not occur with the company I placed the order with. It was surely the bright lights at the post office/border officials.


----------

